# Sixers fire Eddie Jordan



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> PHILADELPHIA -- Eddie Jordan and his Princeton offense were a flop in Philadelphia.
> 
> Team president and general manager Ed Stefanski fired Jordan on Thursday after one season as coach, saying the Sixers took an "unacceptable" step backward after two straight seasons in the playoffs.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5092747


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't imagine him getting another chance as a head coach in the NBA.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's probably going to Depaul...or whatever his alma mater is. I saw it on Hoopshype.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

His alma mater is Rutgers.

Dear Eddie,

Good bye you gremlin looking *** mother****er.


----------

